# King Lake



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Going to King Lake this weekend for a few days with the family. Anyone done any fishing there lately? Thanks


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

never heard of it. where is it? thanks


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

grandmother and in-laws go there almost every weekend during the summer. Never heard of a bad fishing weekend there if that helps.


----------



## Predator (Oct 13, 2007)

Let us know how you did.

I'd like to try out Sunset King lake campground sometime.

Thanks!

.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Penny and I just got back,, spent the weekend there,,, caught a total of around 20 bass,,,, kept 14, white trick worm in the lily pads does the trick.... had a awesome time..


----------



## Predator (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info Kenny!

Do you have any tips for Bream?

.


----------

